# 66 gto A pillar. Help.



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

does anybody have any pictures of a 66 gto A pillar without the molding fitted?
Its for welding/fabricating new section purposes... at the base where bulkhead meets base of A pillar...corner of windshield surround area.

Any pics of repaired or original unrepaired would be great! Also which parts supplier does the best quality for A pillar moldings?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GT,

Click on My Photos: link below my avatar, before and after A-pillar photos are between pages 14-20. The images are megapixel and can be enlarged by clicking on the image.


----------

